

Facebook auto-posting Growth Hack - chattie

A friend of mine just built a Facebook auto-posting tool which he&#x27;s successfully used to add 500 new users on his blogging platform. It automatically posts messages to facebook groups and pages that you&#x27;ve joined on your FB account. I thought some of you might be interested in trying it out.<p>If you want to give it a shot go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mybizziblog.com, register and then head to mybizziblog.com&#x2F;settings&#x2F;account to connect your Facebook account. From there go to the admin page (mybizziblog.com&#x2F;admin) and click the &#x27;Populate Facebook Data&#x27; button. It&#x27;s all pretty self explanatory from there.<p>If anyone has any luck with it please let me know and feel free to share!
======
minimaxir
This will get you banned extremely quickly.

